# My Tank Camera



## aposterprises (Sep 19, 2009)

I just set up a camera on my 65 gallon tank. The video feed is live and updates every few seconds. The best way to watch is in 1 hour time-lapse.


Camera is no longer active...


----------



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

man this is awesome!


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

That is pretty cool! I'll have to set one up for my tank now so I can watch it while I'm at work


----------



## aposterprises (Sep 19, 2009)

It was easy to do. I found the camera pretty cheap on Woot! and Sensr.com is free.

A word of caution if you plan to set your camera up as "public" for the whole world to see:
If your tank is in an area of your home that you spend a lot of time in being " comfortable" please be aware of reflections.:eek5: lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

What camera are you using?


----------



## aposterprises (Sep 19, 2009)

Oops. I just realized that when I erased the old files I forgot to reset the camera access to public. The video should work now. If anyone can't see it, please let me know.

The camera is a Foscam FI8918W that I picked up on sale for $59.


----------



## aposterprises (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry... Camera closed. I was not comfortable with the world seeing more than just my tank. 

It was a cool experiment though and I encourage others to set one up.


----------

